# Chicago Metro Lounge - Accessible for Business Class?



## ajh005 (Jul 21, 2016)

I'll be traveling from Virginia to Chicago and then on to Nebraska in August, and I'm wondering if the Metro Lounge in Chicago is available for business class travelers. The website and every piece of literature I've found says that it is, but the agent I spoke with on the phone yesterday was convinced that it wasn't. Can someone confirm/deny this for me please?

Also, the California Zephyr to Nebraska doesn't have business class so I'll be riding coach, would I still have access in that case? I figured since one leg was BC, and since my ticket is single day arriving/departing, I would, plus it'd make the 4 hour layover much more comfortable for this first-time traveler.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Eric S (Jul 21, 2016)

Metropolitan Lounges (in Chicago, Los Angeles, and Portland) are available to business class passengers. I was in the Chicago lounge twice last week as a business class passenger.

I can only guess that the agent was unaware of the difference between Club Acela and Metropolitan Lounge policies.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 21, 2016)

It is my understanding that in order to use the lounge, you must be in Business or Sleeper Class on your departing train (that day) or be Select Plus or Select Executive. However, the lounge is new and my understanding may not be correct. I was there last week and yesterday, and I believe those were the rules.


----------



## jis (Jul 21, 2016)

Eric S said:


> Metropolitan Lounges (in Chicago, Los Angeles, and Portland) are available to business class passengers. I was in the Chicago lounge twice last week as a business class passenger.
> 
> I can only guess that the agent was unaware of the difference between Club Acela and Metropolitan Lounge policies.


Perhaps the New Orleans Magnolia Lounge or whatever they call it, is also available to the Crescent BC passengers? Don't know for sure. Just wondering. It appears that all lounges outside of the NEC give access to BC passengers, and select lounges on the NEC give access to some select BC passengers but not all BC passengers.


----------



## ajh005 (Jul 21, 2016)

Eric S said:


> Metropolitan Lounges (in Chicago, Los Angeles, and Portland) are available to business class passengers. I was in the Chicago lounge twice last week as a business class passenger.
> 
> I can only guess that the agent was unaware of the difference between Club Acela and Metropolitan Lounge policies.


Ok, perfect. Thank you!



pennyk said:


> It is my understanding that in order to use the lounge, you must be in Business or Sleeper Class on your departing train (that day) or be Select Plus or Select Executive. However, the lounge is new and my understanding may not be correct. I was there last week and yesterday, and I believe those were the rules.


That would make sense, still waiting to hear from them directly, but that's how I assumed it would be. I'll update when I hear from Amtrak directly.

Thanks!


----------



## PaulM (Jul 21, 2016)

pennyk said:


> It is my understanding that in order to use the lounge, you must be in Business or Sleeper Class on your departing train (that day) or be Select Plus or Select Executive. However, the lounge is new and my understanding may not be correct. I was there last week and yesterday, and I believe those were the rules.


I know it was reported that every one from the janitor to station manager claimed this would be true once the new lounge opened. But I thought it was squashed once and for all. From the Amtrak.com lounge page



> *Metropolitan Lounges*
> Metropolitan Lounges are available in Chicago - Union Station, Los Angeles - Union Station and Portland, OR - Union Station to sleeping car passengers, business class passengers with a same-day travel ticket *(departure or arrival) *and Amtrak Guest Rewards Select Plus or Select Executive members. Relax and enjoy comfortable, quiet lounge seating, complimentary non-alcoholic beverages, snacks and internet access. Attendants are available to assist with reservations, ticketing and local information.
> 
> *Chicago Metropolitan Lounge*We've more than doubled the space of this now two-floor lounge and added many new amenities for customers who travel to and from Chicago Union Station. ...


Not only that, the day we both arrived in Chicago, I was able to use the lounge despite not leaving in BC or sleeper.


----------



## ajh005 (Jul 21, 2016)

PaulM, would that apply on overnight trains as well? My departure from VA is the day before I'd be getting to Chicago, the language seems vague.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 21, 2016)

ajh005 said:


> PaulM, would that apply on overnight trains as well? My departure from VA is the day before I'd be getting to Chicago, the language seems vague.


Yes. What they mean is that you either need to arrive in or depart from Chicago on the day you want lounge access. So, if you arrive or depart on Tuesday (for example), you get to use the lounge on Tuesday.


----------



## Eric S (Jul 21, 2016)

I should add that one of the days last week, I was an arriving Business Class passenger when I used the Metropolitan Lounge. So as others have mentioned, the rumor about access being restricted to departing passengers only has not played out (or at least not yet).


----------



## tim49424 (Jul 22, 2016)

Eric S said:


> I should add that one of the days last week, I was an arriving Business Class passenger when I used the Metropolitan Lounge. So as others have mentioned, the rumor about access being restricted to departing passengers only has not played out (or at least not yet).


When I was in the Metro Lounge Sunday there were boarding announcements for the Hiawathas.....proof positive that the rumor was false, at least for now.


----------



## ajh005 (Jul 22, 2016)

SarahZ said:


> ajh005 said:
> 
> 
> > PaulM, would that apply on overnight trains as well? My departure from VA is the day before I'd be getting to Chicago, the language seems vague.
> ...


Ok perfect, that's what I was hoping. I guess if worse comes to worse I can take a print out from their own site and show it if there's a problem. This is my first time, so I'm just trying to cover all my bases.


----------



## Eric S (Jul 22, 2016)

tim49424 said:


> Eric S said:
> 
> 
> > I should add that one of the days last week, I was an arriving Business Class passenger when I used the Metropolitan Lounge. So as others have mentioned, the rumor about access being restricted to departing passengers only has not played out (or at least not yet).
> ...


Yep, I arrived in Business Class on a Lincoln Service train and boarded a Hiawatha Service train.


----------



## KmH (Jul 22, 2016)

pennyk said:


> It is my understanding that in order to use the lounge, you must be in Business or Sleeper Class on your departing train (that day) or be Select Plus or Select Executive.


https://www.amtrak.com/station-lounges


> Metropolitan Lounges are available in *Chicago - Union Station*, Los Angeles - Union Station and Portland, OR - Union Station to sleeping car passengers, _*business class passengers* with a same-day travel ticket _(*departure or arrival*) and Amtrak Guest Rewards Select Plus or Select Executive members.


----------



## iggy (Aug 14, 2016)

"Yep, I arrived in Business Class on a Lincoln Service train and boarded a Hiawatha Service train."

In past this has been no issue - done it often in old lounge over years. Haven't used new lounge yet - didn't receive an invite to private showing and haven't traveled through Chicago since it opened to public. I'll correct that soon hopefully.

Unless policies change - hopefully we won't see a step back in customer service. Lounge access was given if you arrived in Sleeper or Business Class even if your departure ticket was coach. I normally do sleeper to BC - or reverse - as long as BC is available on that train. So Chicago lounge access even before I had a year of SELECT+ was not an issue - once they allowed BC in - after many of us asking, pleading and complaining for them to do so.

What is still a pain is no St Louis First Class Lounge for BC riders. So if your BC from St Louis to Chicago no lounge access in St Louis. Most days it just sits empty with nice bathroom and well stocked water in fridge.


----------

